
The Flex Company (YC S16) Makes Periods Painless - stvnchn
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/the-flex-company/
======
laurenschulte
Hi, I'm Lauren the founder & ceo of The Flex Company. Women have gone almost
100 years with no real innovation. Tampons are old hardware (if you can even
call them that at all). I know there are a lot of men here, and I'd love for
you guys to jump in the discussion. Happy to answer any questions you have.
P.S. if you know someone who'd like to try it, head to our website for a free
sample. flexfits.com

